# Possible problem after changing to Wainwrights



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

My puppy is 6 months old and 2 weeks ago i changed her onto wainwrights puppy dry food.

When i got her she was on pedigree which she was fine on, i changed her to Lathams (from Tesco) and she was fine on that too. Since i started the Wainwrights her poo has been quite loose, not firm normal poo like it was before. 

Has anyone else had any problems like this with wainwrights?

How long should i leave it before giving up with the wainwrights and getting something else? if it is the food will it get better or can she just not tollerate this food?

I'm also not 100% sure if it is the food or if it could be from worming her? I wormed her last friday but if it was that i would have thought her poo would have firmed up by now? 

I really wanted to feed her on wainwrights so i'm hoping she will get used to the food if it is that, but obviously if it's not suited to her i will have to look into other brands.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Have you phased in the new food gradually? It should be done over a week or two so their digestive system can adjust.


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

I didn't, but shes usually really good with any new food or treats etc and has not had problems so i didn't think it was necessary. She changed from the pedigree to Lathams quickly (i thought she may have an allergy so changed itquickly) and she's never had any problems when i've introduced a bit of raw etc.

If it was, that i changed over too quickly, will it settle down at some point?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Due to the fact she's still only a pup and you didn't change over the food gradually I would expect some kind of change in her toilet behaviour. Pedigree isn't a great food, and I don't believe Lathams is either - if I remember correctly (and I very well could be wrong) they are quite high in grains and low in good meat content - wainwrights is a much better food which has a good meat content and doesn't contain excess grain but instead rice and I would imagine the change from a lower end food to a higher middle end food has just changed her digest tract a bit.

It could also be due to the worming. 

Odd question but which flavour did you get? Eddie does brilliantly on the lamb, turkey and one of the other flavours but finds the duck too rich and is allergic to fish. 

I would definitely give the food a few more weeks to let it settle down and if not then consider the food


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

It could be that puppy food is too rich for her. 
Wainwrights is alot better than pedigree so that could be the problem. 
Seeing as shes been on wainwrights for 2 weeks now, I would say give it another week and if she is still loose start gradually changing to adult


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you sure you're not overfeeding? I would expect her to need much less of the Wainwrights than of Pedigree or Lathams, as Wainwrights is a better quality food and less is going straight out the other end.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rylee said:


> My puppy is 6 months old and 2 weeks ago i changed her onto wainwrights puppy dry food.
> 
> When i got her she was on pedigree which she was fine on, i changed her to Lathams (from Tesco) and she was fine on that too. Since i started the Wainwrights her poo has been quite loose, not firm normal poo like it was before.
> 
> ...


Did you do an immediate change over from one to the other? If so that can often cause loose motions and even diarrhoea in puppies especially. Usually its best to do it over a few days to a week adding a little less of the odd and a little more of the new on a daily basis.

Keep choping and changing food although a temptation if they are loose on one can make matters worse too, really to give it a chance you should really keep them on a food for probably 4 preferably 6 weeks. Over feeding can also cause loose motions so might be an idea to check the quantities too, what the manufacturers say is after all only a guide and some dogs will need more while others may need less then the manufacturers say.

Sometimes giving a pro and prebiotic especially for dogs can help increase the good gut bacteria needed for a healthy digestion if its lacking there are several on the market, protexin pro soluable is one, and there is also yumpro bioactive, athough personally I use the Bionic biotic.

Worming can sometimes upset their tums too so it may have contributed.

Only other thought puppies can sometimes have protozoan parasites like giardia and coccidia, that normal wormers dont do, except for panacur that does do giardia, there are also peristent bacterial infections too and even things like bacterial overgrowth and yeast overgrowths, should it keep happening it might be worth speaking to the vet about doing a fecal sample to see if there is anything like this present as if there should be it likely wont matter what you feed her if there is a problem like one of these.


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I think i will stick with the food at least for another week and see if there is an improvement. I may also try a prebiotic to see if it helps things along. 

I am feeding the turkey option as the sales person at pets at home suggested this and turkey is what she was on before in the lathams. 

She is on the correct amount of food for her weight and some days she will leave a little in her bowl which gets taken away so she's not greedy, she will stop eating when she's had enough. 

The wormer she had was panacur so hopefully she's not got any parasites etc, i don't think it is this though, but will obviously keep an eye out.


----------

